# New Freshwater Aquarium Shop



## harold62 (Jul 16, 2019)

Tails and Scales, better known as a reptile shop, has now set up a full freshwater fish room. Big on aquascaping they have a large section for plants and aquascaping products like wood and rock. Grand opening is this weekend

check them out on Facebook to see specials they are posting tomorrow.


----------



## harold62 (Jul 16, 2019)

here's their specials










99 cent fish specials include

large neon tetras
large zebra danios
large pearl danios
red eye tetras
red fire shrimp
banded kuhli loaches
spotted nerite snails

there is also some $1.44 specials

large tank bred cardinal tetras
large tank bred rummy nose tetras
blue rili shrimp
green shrimp

There is also medium size clown loaches for $4.88

there is lots of all of the above.

prices in effect all weekend!

plus all other fish are 20% off


----------



## harold62 (Jul 16, 2019)

Live fish specials are extended to next Sunday. Still lots of Neons, Cardinals and shrimps left. Large Cardinals are 7 for $10. Amazing price.


----------



## Lukan (Jan 22, 2011)

*Lots of Potential. Will be my "GO TO" store*

I visited the store twice so far. Lets be honest, New store so most of the system is still not well aged. However, lots of good equipment and supplies for Planted Tank. Actually on my first visit, one of the staff recognized me from visiting other fish stores. Customer service was amazing and he made sure that i was looked after really well.

I see this store being a One Stop shop for Planted Tank aquariums as well as Ripariums. They had variety of plants that i have not seen at other stores. Harold has been working hard to bring in livestock and hardware items not seen often.

Definitely worth a visit.

I see it being my "Go To" store in the future.


----------



## harold62 (Jul 16, 2019)

thank you for your kind words. Customer service will be very important.

For all of the plant people. We now have a special fridge to hold all of the tissue cultured plants including virtually all of the 1-2-Grow that Tropica makes. They are very fresh and $13.99. The fridge is set at 17 celsius which is the temp recommended by Tropica










Today is the last day for all of the grand opening fish specials


----------

